
Recession Survival Strategies for Business - markbao
http://www.smallbiztrends.com/2008/06/recession-survival-strategies-business.html/
======
babul
If you are a business, having an online presence is always important.
Especially if you are able to incorporate ecommerce elements based on your
business model.

~~~
babul
In UK there is much evidence showing as the economy here slows down, people
are spending less on the high-street and more online.

Hence even if you are a small shop, you should get online. You never know what
can happen.

